# RGB Lüfter & Steuerung per Software



## mihi83 (29. Januar 2018)

*RGB Lüfter & Steuerung per Software*

Hallo liebe Enthusiasten,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem RGB-Lüftersystem welches per Software (nicht mittels HW Schalter!) steuerbar ist.
Bin hier grundsätzlich über Corsair Link & HUE+ "gestolpert" konnte aber in beiden Fällen nicht verfizieren ob diese ein Feature beherrschen welches ich benötige:
Ich würde gerne die Farbe automatisch beim starten von bestimmten Applikationen ändern lassen.


Danke im Voraus und LG aus Wien


----------



## CastorTolagi (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter & Steuerung per Software*

Also bei Corsair Link kenne ich keine Funktion die das bieten würde.

HUE+ weiß ich nicht.

Aber solch ein Feature kenne ich jetzt nur von Maus+Tastatur Programmen.


----------



## mihi83 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter & Steuerung per Software*

Ich kenne es eben auch nur von Razer Synapse (hab ich selbst zuhause) und Corsair CUE (hab ich bei meiner Recherche gefunden), aber beide bieten keine RGB Lüfter Integration an.


----------



## CastorTolagi (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter & Steuerung per Software*

Ja, bei Peripherie-Geräte gehört das eigentlich schon fast zum guten Ton so etwas zu bieten.

Aber das Memo scheinen (noch) nicht überall angekommen zu sein.
Auch MoBo Sync Programme wie Aura, Mysic Light oder Fusion bieten keine solche Möglichkeit.


----------



## mihi83 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: RGB Lüfter & Steuerung per Software*

Gerade "Entdeckt", Razer bietet mit seinem Razer Chroma Hardware Developmet Kit die möglichkeit RGB LED Stripes in Synapse einzubinden, mal sehen ob der nächste Schritt dazupassende Lüfter werden


----------

